#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Presentatie: welke apparatuur heb je nodig voor licht, geluid en decor?

## admin

Natuurlijk is de inhoud van een presentatie,  lezing of toespraak het belangrijkst. Maar als de technische randvoorwaarden niet in orde zijn, kan de interessantste presentatie compleet in het water vallen. Wat zijn belangrijkste onderdelen voor licht en geluid? Waar op te letten?

Lees meer op het J&H licht en geluid BLOG: http://www.blog.licht-geluid.nl/pres...eluid-en-decor

----------


## JeroenE

> Natuurlijk is de inhoud van een presentatie,  lezing of toespraak het belangrijkst. Maar als de technische randvoorwaarden niet in orde zijn, kan de interessantste presentatie compleet in het water vallen. Wat zijn belangrijkste onderdelen voor licht en geluid? Waar op te letten?
> 
> Lees meer op het J&H licht en geluid BLOG: http://www.blog.licht-geluid.nl/pres...eluid-en-decor



Leuk basisarktikel over presentaties. Lijkt me vooral gericht op klanten als ik het zo lees.

----------


## admin

> Lijkt me vooral gericht op klanten als ik het zo lees.



Dat is inderdaad zo, vandaar dat deze in het WEBSHOP forum staat :-)

----------


## JeroenE

> Dat is inderdaad zo, vandaar dat deze in het WEBSHOP forum staat :-)



Klanten van jullie klanten... hè, verdorie :P

----------


## NesCio01

> Natuurlijk is de inhoud van een presentatie,  lezing of toespraak het belangrijkst. Maar als de technische randvoorwaarden niet in orde zijn, kan de interessantste presentatie compleet in het water vallen. Wat zijn belangrijkste onderdelen voor licht en geluid? Waar op te letten?



Ik mis dan in de vraagstelling nog Vision.
Het gaat, mij niet enkel om de randvoorwaarden van licht en geluid,
maar mede ook van Vision, waarbij ik dan zeker denk aan:

- minstens een 26" meeleesmonitor (niets zo hinderlijk als een spreker die voorleest vanaf het kijkscherm.....
- goede pointer
- 2e MBP die meedraait als backup, zodat je direct kunt switchen
- gelet op vorige, een gedegen switcher
- synchronisatie audio/video (zeker als je streamt)

Als je werkt met autocue/teleprompter,..........





grtz

Nes

----------


## laserguy

Meeleesschermen zouden eigenlijk overbodig moeten zijn: het publiek kan immers onmogelijk diep begrijpen wat er staat én tegelijkertijd luisteren naar de spreker (aangetoond in een studie). Een goeie presentatie = een spreker die het woord doet (zonder af te lezen!) en het scherm gebruikt als visuele ondersteuning van het (deel)onderwerp. Dát is een professionele presentatie. Kijk maar naar de grote goeroe die helaas van ons heen is gegaan: Steve Jobs. ALS hij al eens tekst gebruikte (zeer zelden), dan stonden er nooit meer dan 4 woorden op het scherm omdat meer dan 4 woorden onthouden niet mogelijk is (sommige mensen halen er zelfs maar 3). Een presentatie met veel tekst of bulletpoints is dus waardeloos en tijdverlies.

----------

